# Coding for antibiotics without a prescribtion



## dballard2004 (May 27, 2008)

If a patient comes into the office and is diagnosed with a certain dx (bronchitis, for example) and the nurse gives him an antibiotic from the office (not prescribed), how is this coded? What I mean is the office has the antibiotic on-site to give to the patient, but no prescribtion is written. How do we code for the antibitics? Do we use HCPCS codes? This would be oral meds. Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 27, 2008)

Is it a sample left by a pharmaceutical rep?  You can't charge for that so there is no code.  It still counts as a prescription drug in the MDM for the E/M, though.


----------



## dballard2004 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks so very much for your help.


----------

